# At last my own cap



## KZOR (17/1/19)

Received my caps yesterday and think they came out great Will be wearing something new in my next review.

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 14


----------



## lesvaches (17/1/19)

KZOR said:


> Received my caps yesterday and think they came out great Will be wearing something new in my next review.
> View attachment 156071


Nice! they look great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/1/19)

_*Looking real good @KZOR *_

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/1/19)

@KZOR - Where's the "It's not fake" sticker? 

*EDIT* Sorry. I have to rephrase my above comment to : Where's the "Not a Clone" Sticker? Thanks @JurgensSt for correcting me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (17/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> @KZOR - Where's the "It's not fake" sticker?



You mean "Not a Clone"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/1/19)

JurgensSt said:


> You mean "Not a Clone"


Fixed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/1/19)

Caps look awesome btw. Wouldn't mind adding one to my collection

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/1/19)

Looks great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/19)

KZOR said:


> Received my caps yesterday and think they came out great Will be wearing something new in my next review.
> View attachment 156071


The cap looks awesome @KZOR .Do the people at the Cape Town Vape meet get first option to buy them?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/1/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> The cap looks awesome @KZOR .Do the people at the Cape Town Vape meet get first option to buy them?


@KZOR - Charge the locals double... Then you can "gift" some to the JHB peeps

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## lesvaches (18/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> @KZOR - Charge the locals double... Then you can "gift" some to the JHB peeps


LOL


----------

